# Breeding drama (tonights update)



## Tmaxson (Nov 20, 2012)

So we are at day 20 of what I thought was a successful breeding and my doe seems to be in screaming heat.  She is flagging and screaming and the buck that is nearby but not in with her is screaming right along with her.  On Oct 31 she was in standing heat, went on a date with my buck, I witnessed two good sessions and they went back to their own yards.  She has even had the whitish discharge after the breeding so I was really thinking it took.   I'm thinking I will put them together when I get home from work and see if she will stand for him again.  What do you guys think?

On a good note I am pretty sure that my other doe that was bred on Oct 14 is pregnant.  No signs of another heat and she even is starting to look pregnant even though I know that really isn't possible yet.  So we have at least one Kidding to look forward to in March.


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm hoping the breeding took this month with my does. I'll know next month I guess. If they took we will have April babies!

I'm beginning to think the goats like to mess with us! 

Hoping your other doe is bred already though so you can have some March babies!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 20, 2012)

I would put them back together to be sure, unless you don't want kids then. Heidi who was bred and did have kids actually did the same thing several times throughout her pregnancy. There was two or three times when I really though she was in heat. But now her sister is pregnant now and she has never done that. So I'm not sure. I guess they can do that and act in heat even when they're not. I would put them back together though.


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 20, 2012)

We still have our PITA ram in with the ewes since one of them did come into a second heat and was rebred...just making sure no one else does.  Then...he goes to the ram pen...he is getting more agressive than we like and is being a baaaaaaaaaaad boy!


----------



## Tmaxson (Nov 20, 2012)

Waited for my husband to get home which seemed like forever.  The buck was going nuts, he broke part of the fence trying to get to her today and she just kept going over and teasing him.  As soon as my husband drove up in the driveway I went running out.  We let her out then let him out.  She stood for him immediately and we saw 4 separate sessions within a 20 minute period so I guessing she really was in heat again.  She then started to run away from him so we had to get him back in his pen which is a very dangerous job and the reason why I waited for my husband to get home.  This buck goes insane during heat.  He growls, screams, and tries to attack anything that gets in between him and his girl.  I'm thinking we are going to sell him once this years breedings are done.  I want to try to find a more tame buck, this guy is going to hurt someone.  Hopefully this time it took and we won't have to deal with this anymore.

After all that we had to repair the fence.  The buck kept trying to attack my husband while he was repairing the fence so I had to stand guard with wax myrtle leaves and a water squirt bottle.  Hopefully she will stop smelling so good to him within the next couple days.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 20, 2012)

He sounds like he takes his business pretty seriously. lol

Before you get rid of him I have to see him in person. He looks like one handsome devil.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 20, 2012)

Wow T that is one crazy buck! Scary! If I ever have one like that it is the freezer for sure!


----------



## Tmaxson (Nov 20, 2012)

He is very handsome and makes very pretty babies, but we need some new blood anyways.  Even though I am against eating my goats, I think my husband would have been willing to eat him after tonights craziness.  I will post a video tomorrow that I taped some time back of him in full rage trying to get to a girl in heat.

But do come on by anytime.  I think Southern has my number, if not just PM me.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 20, 2012)

T we do need to find a replacement for Caleb! But I guess that's Straw's call, I have darling lil Will!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 20, 2012)

Yeah I do want to see you're goats really bad. Maybe one day soon.

lol Southern. As much as I love her buck I need a Nigerian and I want registered.


----------



## Tmaxson (Nov 21, 2012)

As promised here is the video of my buck going nuts.

WARNING!!  This video is all over the place so if you get motion sickness you may not want to watch.  Also it gets a little loud in the end so don't have the volume up too loud and I also yell at the very end (had to turn the camera off because he broke the gate)

Background info:  The dark brown doe is in heat (we are not going to breed her).  The multi colored in the beginning is a wether as is the back and white one you see in the end.  The larger white doe is the queen and does not like the dark brown doe at all.  The lighter brown/tan one in the middle of the video by the buck fence is not in heat but he is just spitting at whatever will come near him.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7O72E4WH9A&feature=plcp


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 21, 2012)

He sure doesn't like that fence. That is the wrong fence to use for goats anyways. I'm surprised he hasn't destroyed it yet. lol

btw it is so funny when the does torture the bucks like that. But then it's not funny when you have to hear a screaming doe and a loud buck for three days in a row. Then you have to go fix fences or get goats heads unstuck because they believed that their head and body could get thru. Goats...


----------



## Tmaxson (Nov 21, 2012)

He is well on his way to destroying it.  So would you say that behavior is normal for a buck or would you say he is on the aggressive side?  He isn't aggressive with the girls once he gets close to them, but he is aggressive with anyone or anything that wants to get in between him and his girl.  He wasn't like that last year but he was very young and a lot smaller.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 21, 2012)

Tmaxson said:
			
		

> He is well on his way to destroying it.  So would you say that behavior is normal for a buck or would you say he is on the aggressive side?  He isn't aggressive with the girls once he gets close to them, but he is aggressive with anyone or anything that wants to get in between him and his girl.  He wasn't like that last year but he was very young and a lot smaller.


Honestly, ever buck is different. Some bucks are more mellow and some are more wild. I would think that even a mild buck would do what he could to get to the other side. He may be less crazy about it but all bucks want to breed. Yours seems to really want to get to the does, which can be a good thing. I would never recommend keeping or getting rid of a buck just from how he treats the fence. I would recommend getting rid of only if that buck is causing you to feels uneasy about it all. If you feel he may be dangerous to you, your family, or your goats. (goats as far as destroying things that causes danger such as escaping fences) If you feel that it may not be good to keep him around then I would sell or eat him.

What I would try is getting some electric fence up. That work wonders!! Bucks can and will do what they can to breed, but electric fence seems to dampen that. lol A very well known and respected Kiko breeder (Terry Hankins) says that is the best investment you can make. He has huge Kiko bucks that would fight thru fences and do what they can to break them but hot wire stops them from doing that. I know here Caleb will mess with the fences like crazy and he'll do all he can to get to the doe and that one time he and Moses got into a fight thru the fence. They were all bloody and Caleb broke his scurs off. When I was pulling them apart they were stopping at nothing. It was hard to get them apart and to stop fighting. Hot wire went up and they stay away. So before you get rid of him, and if you feel that this is just a doe in heat issue, then I would try hot wire first.


----------

